# Fat around the nipple



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

Is there any supps for the fat around your nipple area.  I used to have man boobs, but since working out and diet they have flattened out quite much.  I have lost almost all the fat on my love handles and stomach area, but I cant seem to get that little cone of fat to go away from my chest.  My diet is very clean.  I have been working out for 3 and half months now.  Should I give it some more time or is there other things I can resort to. 

Thanks for eveyones support.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2003)

sounds like gyno.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

Is there any thing I can do about this.  Besides actual lipo. It is not alot of fat but it is very fustrating.  Im wondering if I should drop another 10 pounds.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

Im sure it will subside a little if you loose more fat.  However that is not a guarantee, because it can be very stubborn.  The only know "cure" per se is cosmetic surgery.  Gyno is fairly common though... Up to 80% of the male population supposedly has a slight form of it.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey, once was fat : Private Message me, I've been having the same problems, but I got a stack that's helping out!


----------



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

Im not sure if I have gyno or not.  I did some reading and eveyone says that they are small lumps and they only have a couple lumps.  When I fell my chest is feels like very tiny lumps around my whole pec just not near the nipple.  Almost like cottage cheese.  I hope its just fat.  I dont use any juice but will 6-oxo work for me or maybe a topical gel.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey, just keep up the good work man, and I am sure it will disappear.  I mean its only been a few months, give it a little more time.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

Fuck im pissed now. I kinda just realize that I have had this for quite sometime I always thought that it was just fat. Damm.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

Dont get pissed... It could just be fat.  Like I said give it some time and maybe it will disappear.  Remember "Rome wasn't built in one day".


----------



## PreMier (Dec 18, 2003)

From what I have read it sounds like you have been doing good with diet and exercise, and if you keep it up it may just disappear.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks premier.  Sorry got a little out of control there.  I have just worked my ass off so dam hard in the last few months.  I havent cared about abs, arms, or any other body part as much as I do about my chest.  It is one of my main goals to have a solid chest of course with everything else.  

Would you still recommend 6-0xo


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 19, 2003)

no 6 OXO will do nothing for the fat around your nipple or for gyno


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 19, 2003)

With true gyno you would have calcified deposits (hard lumps) around your nipples.  These can only be removed via surgery.  I think what many are calling gyno are just fatty deposits.  'Love handles" and excess chest fat are the hardest to lose and usually the last places to go.  I would diet some more, and if the chest fat is still stubborn you might try Nolvadex, which is a true anti-estrogen, for a few weeks.


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 19, 2003)

agreed jersey


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 19, 2003)

wheres a good place to buy novaldex....and how much does it run for?


----------



## bballplayer4514 (Dec 19, 2003)

i have the same problem


----------



## ZECH (Dec 19, 2003)

Check out this site's sponser.....www.universalkits.com


----------



## jmr1979 (Dec 19, 2003)

power nutrition.net


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

I thought Aramidex was better than Nolvadex?  I also believe that both are Illegal substances.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 21, 2003)

I sent this to *once was fat* - Try it out and tell me what you think, I'm about a week and a half in now and seeing results. 




> plouffe wrote on 12-19-2003 02:23 AM:
> How you doing man.. I know exactly what your going through exept im about 7-9% bodyfat. So you can only imagine how nasty the shit looks, but i found a great way get rid of these affects.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

Prevent may help. It is one of the only site specific formulas out there.

FYI,
If it is just fat, and no actual hard tissue, it is not gyno, it is called "psuedo gyno" It is just estrogenic fatty deposits.

As for vitex, it is a mild progesterone antagonist, it may or may not help.


----------



## once was fat (Dec 21, 2003)

Hmmmm still a little confused if it is gyno or not.  When I feel my chest it feels like a whole bunch of very small lumps almost like cottage chesse.  I feel the same thing on my legs where I still have a little fat.  They are more squashy than hard.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

High dose nolvadex for lengthy periods (3-4 months) have decreased even hard lumps up to 85% in clinical settings. When I say high doses, we are talking 60-80mgs ed.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 22, 2003)

*Pro* - That's some cash... haha


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey oncewasfat... I had the same feeling around my nipples... just a bit of fat, felt like soft BB's from a BB gun underneath... since my bodyfat has dropped, this area has improved... but VERY slowly... even slower then my love handles which always seem to be the last place i lose fat... 

If you're bulking, you won't lose them... if you're cutting... cut hard, smart, and long and you will see improvement....


----------



## ZECH (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by once was fat *_
> Hmmmm still a little confused if it is gyno or not.  When I feel my chest it feels like a whole bunch of very small lumps almost like cottage chesse.  I feel the same thing on my legs where I still have a little fat.  They are more squashy than hard.


It's probably just fatty deposits.............


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

I would think that if you dieted really well and did tons of cardio and cutting that you may get rid of most of it, and then build your muscle from there. Fat is very hard to lose in a short period of time. Another thing that helps is to work on widening your chest. This will spread your chest out stretching the skin and making it alot less noticeable. It worked for me. When I did this, I also worked on keeping good posture and and walking with my chest high and back more straight. I know it sounds like nothing, but It has really changed the way my body looks. Schwarz did lots of chest and rib cage strething. I didn't believe it until it worked! Remember though, everyone's body works differently. Some people can't lose all of their fat. Genetics can make or break you!


----------



## plouffe (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> I would think that if you dieted really well and did tons of cardio and cutting that you may get rid of most of it, and then build your muscle from there. Fat is very hard to lose in a short period of time. Another thing that helps is to work on widening your chest. This will spread your chest out stretching the skin and making it alot less noticeable. It worked for me. When I did this, I also worked on keeping good posture and and walking with my chest high and back more straight. I know it sounds like nothing, but It has really changed the way my body looks. Schwarz did lots of chest and rib cage strething. I didn't believe it until it worked! Remember though, everyone's body works differently. Some people can't lose all of their fat. Genetics can make or break you!



If it's gyno you ain't runnin it off man.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 22, 2003)

runnin' to a plastic surgeon would help...


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

You can't run off gyno?????NO SH!T!!!!!!


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm talking about excess body fat, not gyno. And small cases of Gyno do go away with good diet and excercise. I have done it myself.


----------

